# Catwoman make up



## SQUALID (Jul 28, 2009)

Earlier today I got a wish from a girl, inspiration for a make up suiting a Catwoman outfit. Catwoman from Batman, you know. Of course I accepted the challenge and this is my version. I would have wanted fake lashes for this look because my own lashes disappeared so much in all that glitter. I didn't feel like arguing with any sticky lashes tonight so let's pretend that they're there!













And here's my version!











Face:

*MAD Minerals Loose Mineral Foundation - Fair* 
*MAD Minerals Mineral Finishing Powder - Satin Glow
* 
*Make Up Store blush - Complex
* 
Eyes:

*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Black (matte), Wedding, Black Ice
* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume* 
*H&M black eyeliner* 
*H&M black glitter eyeliner* 
*Viva la Diva Glitter eyeliner
* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Moisture Extreme lipstick - Passion Red (nr. 535)* 
*MAD Minerals lip gel - Lollipop*


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2009)

LOVE it...nice skillz!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the lips


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2009)

You are just gorgeous, you can pull off anything


----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 28, 2009)

beautiful, luv the look of red vinyl lipssss


----------



## nongoma (Jul 28, 2009)

wowza!


----------



## kariii (Jul 28, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww. I can't think of words right now. That's amazing!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 28, 2009)

nananananana BATMAN! lol, sorry had to do the theme song. Gorgeous makeup, I lovez it!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 28, 2009)

ooo u did a great job it looks hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow and wow...love the dramatic look...and that red lipstick is a gorgeous red


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jul 28, 2009)

wow this look is really amazing ! beautiful & good job !


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 28, 2009)

simply wow. I love it!


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 28, 2009)

That is so awesome! you have such a talent!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorgeous...


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 28, 2009)

flawless.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jul 28, 2009)

Love love loooooooooooove it!!


----------



## Knew2this (Jul 28, 2009)

cooolll you really captured the essence of catwoman


----------



## Sumshine88 (Jul 28, 2009)

how did--and then the--oh, but-- AH I LOVES IT!
Your beauty is actually flabber-gasting (sp?) Amazing job!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

beautiful!  I'm so tempted to buy MAD minerals right now!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2009)

wow I really like that!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorgeous look! I've always loved Catwoman so I really like this. Your FOTDs are always gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 28, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## smh28 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! Love love love love!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! That look is so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 29, 2009)

DAMN that's fierce! i love the glitter


----------



## mmyaaaa (Jul 29, 2009)

wow. this is phenomenal.


----------



## A Ro (Jul 29, 2009)

That is BADASS!


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 29, 2009)

LOVE IT
saved to my inspiration folder! its genius!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 29, 2009)

This is incredible!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 29, 2009)

So pretty I love this!


----------



## JennXOXO (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, amazing look!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jul 29, 2009)

That is great!  How do you get the glitter to  stick so well?  I can never seem to get glitter to stick adn stay.  Any tips?


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 29, 2009)

dammitjanet10: Here I just used a glitter liner, but when I use loose glitter I just use a mixing medium.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jul 29, 2009)

OK, great!  Thanks very much!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 29, 2009)

you did such an amazing job, just omg. and the shape of your lips is so perfect!


----------



## laguayaca (Jul 29, 2009)

wow


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, I love this. It's mysterious and beautiful. You did a perfect job!!!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 29, 2009)

crazy-cool! so bold =]


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 29, 2009)

killa sexy


----------



## raspberries (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous! LOVELY!!! I think your version looks way better than the real!


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 30, 2009)

love it!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 30, 2009)

wow. love it!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 30, 2009)

super HOT!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2009)

amazing job!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! Yours is sooo much better than the movie look.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 30, 2009)

Soo gorgeous.. I love the glitter! This is amazing


----------



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2009)

This is amazingg!!!!! I love the glitter liner.. If that's what you used on your lower lash line.. The colour is pretty!


----------



## mely (Jul 30, 2009)

Stunning, I love this look!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 18, 2009)

gorgeous! u're really talented artist!!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 18, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## cheapglamour (Sep 18, 2009)

omg! i love itttt ! the glitter<3


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 18, 2009)

I literally gasped when I saw this! haha so awesome!


----------



## nebbish (Sep 18, 2009)

That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## amberenees (Sep 18, 2009)

this is sOoOOoo bad ass...
i freakin love it...
the drama of the lippies n the eyes...
to die for!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh, so fierce! Your posts are always my favorites.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

perfection! ur features are to die for! especially love ur eyebrows!


----------



## fintia (Sep 18, 2009)

well done ;-)


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2009)

very good interpretation


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 18, 2009)

Seriously HOT look. I love the lip shape, it's beautiful.


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

wow! your version is wayyyy better! love it!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 19, 2009)

Your looks are always SO amazing, and this one is no exception! I love it!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

that is just freakin gorgeous!! you are awesome!! catwoman is one of my favorite comic book characters and you gave her justice with this look. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 19, 2009)

all i can say is wowwwwww.. u look fantastic!!!!! btw i love ur blog!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

great look!!! suits you........do you have the personality to match??


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow fantastic job!!!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

Fabulous! That red lip is so fierce, as is your contouring. Love it!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, you look amazing!
The cartoon picture actually looks like you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing. Lovely just like all your other looks.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

My friend is being cat woman for Halloween and wants me to do her makeup for her! I gotta show her this. You look amazing and definitely inspired me!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

oh damn! that looks like an eye makeup coming from an high end makeup photoshoot!!


----------



## elongreach (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, that red is stunning!


----------



## kblakes (Sep 27, 2009)

Hot.  Wow that is amazing.


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 30, 2009)

very very great interpretation!


----------

